# Help, static electricity in RO tank?



## crotalus72 (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently bought an RO/DI system that I mounted to the wall in my basement. I run the output(good) into a large 55 gallon white nylon barrel. I had been getting some pretty good static electricity shocks so I put the barrel on a few 2 X 4s. Well today I reached in with my test tube to do a PH check and ****** if I didnt get a wollop. I mean blue spark and my fingers still feel numb. This system does not hook up to anything electrical, and I had shoes on, so WTF? Is this just a combination of the nylon barrel, the dry air from the heater or what. Any help would be great. If it matters the waste water runs to the in floor drain in the basement. Never had an RO system before so any help would be awsome.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is really weird. I have never heard of that happening before.

It may not be static electricity. Many older homes use the plumbing lines as a ground for the electrical system. It may be you have something leaking voltage and it is running through the water into the vat.

You can put a volt meter in the vat to see if there is a current in the water.

Andy


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Just to clarify, if your getting shocks its because it is NOT grounded, not that its grounded. I would try disconnecting your dishwasher and washing machine if you have them and turn off your water heater, then test again using a multimeter if you have one. If its ok with those devices turned off, then you should turn them back on one at a time to find the culprit.


----------



## crotalus72 (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are good tips. The house is only eight years old but it looks like there is a ground connected to the main line. I will try the appliciances and see what happens. The output for the RO just hangs over the barrel though not plumbed in. Ill keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

well if its static electricity building up it should only shock you once every 30 mins or so. So touch it then touch it again right after and it it shocks you again its not static and you got a real problem.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I wonder if youve managed to accidentally create a pure water battery? Distilled or RO water is allowed to pour down through metal cans and it actually turns gravity into an electrical charge! Now thatd be a neat accident...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

This is very wacky. The ability of RO water to carry a charge, provided it was going pipe>RO system>plastic tube> nylon barrel should be really really low.

Seriously wacky stuff. If you run the output of the hose from the RO into a glass container for a while instead then touch that water is it shock free?


----------



## zanardi (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't get electrocuted! Doesn't sound like static to me if it is enough to numb your fingers and happens continually. It also seems unlikely a tank full of water would develop a static charge. The previous suggestion that it may be stray voltage from another plumbed appliance in the house is a possibility. I would think though that if there was enough stray electricity leaking into the plumbing system to give you a jolt you would feel it other places than just your R/O water tank. I've never had an R/O unit but do they plug into the wall? Maybe the R/O unit simply has an electrical short?

On the other hand - I just thought if the air in your house is dry you may be building up a big static charge on yourself walking around the house then the charge is discharging to your water tank when you touch it causing a spark? This seems more likely than the water building up a charge. I'm not even sure of water can develop a static charge. Generally dry = static and moisture of any sort = no static.

If you have a metal pole, faucet, or something similar near your R/O tank you could try touching it first before you touch the tank. This should ground off any static charge you might have on your body keeping you from generating a spark.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

> If you have a metal pole, faucet, or something similar near your R/O tank you could try touching it first before you touch the tank. This should ground off any static charge you might have on your body keeping you from generating a spark.


And it could also get you killed if it isn't static. Use a multimeter to test from now on like i suggested, the money to buy one would be worth it in the end. Or call an electrician, better not to play with these sorts of things, certainly wouldn't be putting your hand in that water again until you find the cause.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

zanardi said:


> Don't get electrocuted! Doesn't sound like static to me if it is enough to numb your fingers and happens continually. ...I've never had an R/O unit but do they plug into the wall? Maybe the R/O unit simply has an electrical short?.


I think you misread... He says his fingers still feel numb, not that his hand is still in the water. 
Good question about the RO system. Is in a unit with a pump attached?



zanardi said:


> . I'm not even sure of water can develop a static charge. Generally dry = static and moisture of any sort = no static.
> 
> If you have a metal pole, faucet, or something similar near your R/O tank you could try touching it first before you touch the tank. This should ground off any static charge you might have on your body keeping you from generating a spark.


pure water can keep a charge. A metal pole is a really bad idea. Really bad... If i were going to take metal anywhere near an electrical charge the end of the metal better have an insulated grip! :lol:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think Zanardi was saying to touch a metal pole or object first to discharge any static electricity on your person, not to touch a metal object and the water at the same time.


----------



## zanardi (Nov 26, 2011)

You hit it right on the head Dee......


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Not good when the OP stops giving reports... hope hes ok.


----------

